# Need info please



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 14, 2007)

I am wanting to sell this thing, tho I don't know it's worth. It is made by American LaFrance Foamite Corporation. It is big, and I'd say it is in fair shape. What is a decent asking price for an object like this?  I found this when I moved into this house.  I really have no interest in keeping it and I need the room lol  Thanks, Pam


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 14, 2007)

another


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 14, 2007)

last one


----------



## capsoda (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey Pam, You might have something worth some bucks there. It is a flightline fire extingusher. Does it have a year stamped on it anywhere?


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 14, 2007)

Warren
 There is no date on it but from the little amount of info I got, I believe this company had this name from 1920's through the 40's. I know there are people who collect fire house memorabilia, which is I guess what this is. Although why it was on a farm is beyond me. Maybe one of the previous owners was a fireman?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 14, 2007)

The reason you might find this on a farm is. Barns burn. Burning barns have expensive goods in them. Fire depts. are usually not near burning barns. When your barn is burning this is the next best thing to a firetruck. Lastly American LaFrance is still in busniess building emergency vehicles mainly fire fighting equipment.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 15, 2007)

> The reason you might find this on a farm is. Barns burn. Burning barns have expensive goods in them.


 
 Osia- yep and we have 3 fire extinguishers in our barn, but they are normal size lol This thing is big!  But I spose, back in the day that was what they had.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Pam, You should have one extinguisher handy inside the barn and two out side. If there is a fire in the barn it may be imposible to get in there to get a fire extingusher. Kind of like when folks mount one over the stove in their kitchen. If the stove catches fire you can't reach the extinguisher.


----------



## bottlemania (Nov 15, 2007)

Also, this farmer may have had a crop duster at some point.  It's a flightline fire extinguisher.  Maybe it was in case of him dusting his plane instead of the crops.


----------

